# Hot Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Bright sun and high tide required some unusual tactics this evening. And with the excellent crew I had it was a great evening. Highlights where two doubles and a snakehead that just could not commit to a spro frog. These guys can cast hitting pie plate targets at will. I will just post pics now. Enjoy. 


























































Great evening and great company..and good cigars. 

Capt Mike


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

nice


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice looking bass. Are those small mouths?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

There lil largemouths Mook.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

You Floridians with your mamouth bass.. Gosh.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Easy on those YANKEE Boys Eagle. They wish they had some 8# plus Largemouth up there. LOL.
Nice mess of fish there Capt.:beer:


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice work guys! Looks like fun.


----------

